# Which of my OCs are you? (quiz)



## mangomango (Jan 16, 2021)

I finished up a personality quiz with some of my OCs and I figured it'd be fun to see what people get!

Here's the quiz: https://uquiz.com/cDwxsY

Have fun and feel free to comment what you get!

(plus, all the characters on the quiz are in here, so feel free to check them out if you're interested!)


----------



## A-stick-figure (Jan 16, 2021)

considering the fact that I have a shotgun and 12 rounds under my pillow, I don’t really have much to worry about.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 17, 2021)

Alright, I'll bite because I have a weakness for personality tests ^^ 

I got this chaotic boi! Seems like my type of lad ^^


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2021)

I got Acorn:






"You're optimistic and fun to be around! Even when you don't feel like you fit in you manage to keep a smile and make friends. Somehow people can't stay mad at you for long. You like to tell jokes."

Might be a bit more bubbly than the actual Simo, but not too, too far off. : )


----------



## Blah (Jan 17, 2021)

I got "Bronze"
That was surprisingly entertaining, appreciated some of the humor in it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Bronze


----------



## RogueNoodle (Jan 19, 2021)

I got Blackjack. What a cutie! I relate to that anxiety 100%, and I also talk _way_ too much when I'm nervous! This was a neat idea~


----------



## Punji (Jan 19, 2021)

Saber!





Dunno if this was supposed to be a real "test" or not because I don't align with the character at all, but fun!


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Kope (Jan 19, 2021)

Mostly accurate


----------



## Hogo (Jan 19, 2021)

Darling!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 19, 2021)

Shy boi eh ?
Close enough.


----------



## IvyWillow (Jan 20, 2021)

Catalyst


----------



## strangecanine (Jan 25, 2021)

I got Bronze! What a cool character X3


----------



## Play3r (Jan 25, 2021)

I got bronze which is weird because i am really anti-social


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm Acorn! The description matches me pretty well too!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2021)

I got Atlas.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

i don't think i did it right


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2021)

Catalyst​


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 2, 2021)

You may be obsessed with True Crime and murder mysteries. It's hard to get a rise out of you and you like using it to your advantage. You're confident and give off powerful energy. Is it better to be feared than to be loved? Why not both? https://toyhou.se/8556832.darling


Seems this is what I got! Well, I mean some parts are true. It's very hard to get a raise out of me, but I've never heard of True Crimes.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 2, 2021)

This is intriguing, 
thankies for the opportunity!




I like how it turned out, especially the last sentence! OwO


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 3, 2021)

I got Blackjack :0
On a side note this sounds like a really fun idea, I think I'm gonna make one, too


----------



## Filter (Feb 3, 2021)

Bronze

That was more fun than I expected.


----------



## TheBoxDweller (Feb 6, 2021)

Toasted marshmallow cat Acron. :3


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

> Bronze​You are very chaotic. Being short only amplifies this, like a chihuahua. You love playing tricks on people and messing with them. Your friends have to be able to keep up with your untapped energy.


oh yeah that's me


----------

